# RBC VIP banking



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with this plan? I'm too lazy to not have all my accounts at one place so looking for a global plan. This one costs $30 month but they offered to kick back 7.50. The pluses (for me): unlimited withdrawls, free checks, free safe deposit box, free premium credit card free money orders, some other stuff I think. Doesn't cover third party charges if you use another ATM. Anybody on this plan and have any thoughts about it? Any other goodies I'm missing?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

You get the same services over at TD Bank using their Select Service account if you are willing to leave a $5000 balance. Opportunity cost of tying up $5000 is much less than the $270 you would be paying annually at RBC.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Free safety deposit box and credit card too? Great, I'll check it out.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Yup, but if your balance drops below 5000 at any point you'll pay $25


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Depends how much banking you have with them. Enough and there will be no charges for anything and no minimum balance requirement.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks for the tips everyone. Looks like if I'd got on this two weeks ago they would have also given me $150 cash. Ah well, time, tide, and TD wait for no man.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I just called my branch at TD bank and asked them if there was a way for them to put some money in my sister's account at Scotia without me going in.They did a wire for me no charge for $400 and my sister got the money about 3 hours later.That is very good service ,I think key is building a relationship with your branch and the staff who work there.Two years ago when I joined CMF I just assumed bank fees were a part of life.After bringing it to the attention of my branch they went back six months and gave me all my service charges back even though many times i dropped below the $5000 in my Infinity account which I think is now the Select Service.


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

I think free safe deposit box depends on availability, if not join the Q.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

^I see that it is just the small ones too which I think are about the size of a two by four.
Can you link an addtional account to the select service and get the same benefits? I noticed with RBC two extra accounts can be linked to the primary to get the ATM fee waiver benefits.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

You can also get a discount on a larger safety deposit box equal to the value of the small one. I don't think you can link accounts to spread the benefits though.


----------

